# Crew for Friday or Saturday (7/20 & 21)



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

If anybody needs experienced crew for this Friday or Saturday our of Galv, Freeport or Sargeant, send me a PM.

I have knowledge, gear, money for the split and will pitch in on cleaning both fish / boat before I go. (Have had 2 offshore boats, so know the drills)

Bernard


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Stay Bent said:


> If anybody needs experienced crew for this Friday or Saturday our of Galv, Freeport or Sargeant, send me a PM.
> 
> I have knowledge, gear, money for the split and will pitch in on cleaning both fish / boat before I go. (Have had 2 offshore boats, so know the drills)
> 
> Bernard


Bring a friend!:rotfl:


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Hey Monte,
Hopefully somebody will pick us up. (I guess we must be still rotating together - Let's hook up and do some Bay one day)


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Stay Bent said:


> Hey Monte,
> Hopefully somebody will pick us up. (I guess we must be still rotating together - Let's hook up and do some Bay one day)


10-4...or a little deeper!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

looking for a non smoking fishing budy to fish out of GYB I have a nice boat and good gear. The split is 60.00 per person and you will need to bring your own leaders and snacks


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Sounds great! I don't smoke and I have a lot more to share.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Anybody going out Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday?
PM if you need somebody.


----------

